# Does NI have sales on individual products?



## rsg22 (May 27, 2020)

Curious if Native Instruments ever has sales on individual products like Noire. I don't own any NI products (yet), not 100% sure how they operate, if it's worth waiting, etc.


----------



## VladK (May 27, 2020)

Here is some info on previous NI sales and NI products:


----------



## RogiervG (May 28, 2020)

Yes they do each year.. during holiday season it's for most products, the other sales are more limited in which products.


----------



## brynolf (May 28, 2020)

"Summer of sound" should soon be upon us again.


----------

